# Revenge of the fax machine



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

3 junk faxes so far today, 9 outgoing calls trying to get on the 'don't bother me' list, 9 busy signals. Time to fight back!

All of the faxes have a return fax# and someone was telling me about using the computer as a fax machine. I tried this about 10 yrs. ago and it was a nightmare, I'm hoping this has been improved.

My proposal is to use the computer to flood their fax# with a reason why they shouldn't be sending me faxes. 

Is this possible? How to go about it?


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I would bet they are using the computer or an online based service... All your work would result in them with a lot of emails. And most likely they use a throw away email account for that reason.


----------



## Squrtgun (Aug 27, 2006)

Teetor,
If you have a real fax(this won't work on a computer)and you think they may be sending and receiving from a real fax.All you need to do is fax a peice of black ocnstruction paper to the number.This little trick eats up lots of toner.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Give up, I fought that battle and lost. The more I called and faxed, the more suff I got from them. I ended up changing my fax number and have been lucky so far. I think their incoming fax rings to a computer and they can decide what to print. Calling them only verifies that you have a fax machine.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Not good enough! There has to be an answer to this problem!


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> Not good enough! There has to be an answer to this problem!


I drove to Toronto once to chew out a guy that screwed me on an eBay auction. He was very surprised to see me. Maybe you need to jump in the truck and take a drive to where ever these faxes are coming from?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

http://www.junkfax.org/

There is a ton of info at the above link on how to get the faxes to stop.

It is illegal for them to be sending you unsolicited faxes, enforcing the law is another thing, as you know.

Good luck.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm tempted but who wants to take a road trip at this time of year? It's cold enough down here (70's). I'm already in long pants.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 23, 2006)

Teetor; Also on those fax pages there has to be a toll free number to opt out of recv'ng faxes. I do that on every crap fax I get and it has cut down the junk by 95% Still not as much fun as finding the ********* and stuffin his machine into whichever orafice U choose :thumbup::thumbsup::clap::laughing:
JackM


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

sky, take it from the top. I'm not so PO'd about the paper/ink as not being able to shut the guys down, the PH# is ALWAYS busy. What's to keep them from leaving the complaint line off of the hook?

What about paying Donna for dialing and redialing busy numbers all day? I pay for that.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Unplug the fax at night, and when possible during the day. After a week or 2 they will stop as your number will be labeled as no-good.


----------



## Danahy (Oct 17, 2006)

I just got rid of my fax number. Instead I added a fax line to my cell phone. If I wasn't expecting to get a fax from someone, or I don't recognize the number, I just delete. When I want the fax, I send it to the nearest fax machine I can find. Usually my own.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Ts, they never come at night. Start about 9:00 AM. End about 3:00 PM.

I'm just getting PO'd over the wasted time, this has been going on for about 2 yrs. to date.


----------



## ABLE1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> Ts, they never come at night. Start about 9:00 AM. End about 3:00 PM.
> 
> I'm just getting PO'd over the wasted time, this has been going on for about 2 yrs. to date.



Teetor,

Remove your fax number from all advertising. This may be a little late now so do it after you change your number. They only give the fax number to those that need it or you want to have it.

I first send a page that I downloaded that explains about unsolicited faxes be illegal. A lot of these "idiots" are not aware. Make them aware. Some will stop some won't.

I once scanned their order form after writing in magic marker "DO NOT FAX ME AGAIN" and then sent it back to their 800 fax number. Turned that one page into about 28 pages and took over 20 some minutes. Got a phone call the next day to verify my fax number so that they could make sure they removed it. Have not heard from them again.:clap: 

As far as the law is concerned IF you document, document, document and IF you find the right court you can sue and most likely get a judgement against them. Big IF's but it is possible. You have to weigh out what your time is worth to persue the SOB. 

Good luck.

Les


----------



## skymaster (Oct 23, 2006)

teetor; There are software programs that allow you to send, recv thru your computer. NOW if u set that up all incoming faxes go thru computer and get saved into a viewable,editable section and NOBODY answers the machine at ur leisure you open the folder look and if it is junk DELETE all. NO printing,
My machine is done that way, never print anything I dont want. Any fax u want immediately just look when u expect one, otherwise ferget em till ya gits around to dumping em. :}
Jack


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> I drove to Toronto once to chew out a guy that screwed me on an eBay auction. He was very surprised to see me. Maybe you need to jump in the truck and take a drive to where ever these faxes are coming from?



Hmmm, I don't think that I will ever piss you off!


----------



## hangit (Aug 24, 2006)

squirtguns half right. tape three pieces of black paper together. start the fax. when the first has come thru, tape #1 and #3 together.do it in the middle of the night. it keeps going around in a circle using all their ink and paper.:whistling or so i've heard.


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

its like breaking into your house, leaving the jewels tools stereo,and only stealing your ink & paper ... sick bastards


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm over it! I want to get even!:furious:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I think the black paper is a great concept, but it's a nice concept only. I don't ever get them with a return fax number on top, they simply program thier fax machines to not include it, usually if you look carefully, they include your fax number in that spot.


----------



## ABLE1 (Apr 30, 2005)

On another occasion I had a local office supply firm sending out unsolicited faxes trying to drum up business. I sent him my illegal faxing page and requested that he take my number off there broadcast fax list. 

He was such an idiot he called me on the phone complaining that what I had sent him was a unsolicited fax since he did not request it. 

I told him he was absolutely right and I will remove his number immediately from my fax. It's only the right thing to do. :thumbup: 

There are just too many idiots in the world and most of them are near me.


----------



## Dennis Roach (Dec 8, 2006)

*Online Service is the way*

I use the efax service ad love it: efax.com

It's about $5/month and no ink, no paper, no jams. It works like email. The only thing is you need a scanner (or an real fax if you waqnt to send large signed originals, etc.). I have a cheap one just for this purpose.

I just delete the fax-spam.


----------

